# stuck in 1st gear



## william jefferson (Sep 28, 2019)

mahindra 5500-2001 stuck in 1st gear. like fix self where start.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is it the Constant Mesh 8/2 transmission, or the 8 speed syncromesh Shuttleshift? Does the tractor move? Is the gear shift actually stuck or does it move and nothing happens?


----------

